# Ankle-Part of leg or foot?



## SUEV (Dec 12, 2012)

Ok-this sounds like it should be easy but I can't seem to find the answer.  If I have 2 code choices (leg or foot) and the location is the ankle, should I be using the leg code?
Thanks for any opinions!
Sue


----------



## MnTwins29 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Dx or Proc code?*

If this is for an ICD-9 code - most codes that need a 5th digit have a choice for ankle.  Is there a specific code in which you are trying to determine this?


----------



## SUEV (Dec 13, 2012)

*15100 or 15120*

I'm trying to figure out which skin graft code to use for a wound that covers parts of the ankle and leg.  I'm leaning towards 15100 but I just wanted to double-check what others think.


----------



## dclark7 (Dec 13, 2012)

CPT Musculoskeletal surgery section designates "Leg (tibia & fibula) and Ankle Joint" then "Foot and Toes". Is that helpful?


----------

